# Three Neons and...?



## GabbyB (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

I have three neons in a 10 gallon tank. I've had them for about 6 months. It was 4 but I recently lost one. I would like to add to the tank. I was thinking I would like to add something other than neons or maybe along with a neon or two. The neons occupy the bottom so having something that occupies the mid/high tank would be nice. Any suggestions? 


Oh nothing too fragile. I travel for business 2-3 weeks at a time.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

neon tetras do best in groups of 5 or more. So I would add 2 more of them. It even says on petsmarts website (granted theirs are jumbo, but they are still schooling fish). Jumbo Neon Tetra - Tropical - Live Fish - PetSmart

As far as fish that are compatible anything that isn't aggressive and of similar size will suit you fine. As far as top - mid dwelling fish I have white cloud minnows that are also a schooling fish and come in different varieties and colors. Zebra Danios or glofish could also suit your needs. Guppys could also work depending on if you use live plants or not. There are a lot of fish to choose from and it is really more of a preference. Another option is to go to you LFS and ask what they might recommend as well. 

Knowing more about your tank (do you use live plants, are there a lot of hiding spots, etc . . .) and a picture would help a lot for suggestions.


----------

